# Queen excluder after cutdown split



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Would you put a queen excluder on before adding drawn honey supers ...

I wouldn't. Other than queen rearing I don't use excluders. But if you wish to use them you can.

>I wanted to keep her out of the honey supers---

Why do you care? More bees make more honey.


----------

